# Need Help With Engine Tick



## msauce18 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have an 05 GTO I bought used. I had a CarFax report run and everything came back clean. I have an engine tick coming from the middle/right side (looking at the engine). You only hear it while idling. I thought maybe it was a valve problem so I took it into the shop. They ran some tests and took a computer graph of the motor. They said to come back in 1500 miles to see if it has gotten worse. I plan on taking it back in this week but so far I think it has gotten a bit worse. They at first thought it was a valve spring sticking but then said it could be the natural motor sound. I also pointed out to them that they car has a rough idle which I thought had something to do with the ticking. Does the car naturally have a mild shake while idling? Does anyone know what the ticking could be?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had the same ticking, the dealer changed one of the belt tensioners and fixed the problem. You can test by removing one belt at a time and running for a short time.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Good advice.

I have a slight one I hear only when in the garage but it's too slight to do anything. 
I will try the belt thing first though when the time occurs.

Thanks


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

mine has a slight shake- it seems more pronounced after my exhaust install. My old car used to tick and it was nothing abnormal- it would do it until it warmed up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The slight shake you are experiencing is cam lope. It's normal. The ticking though is not.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Many LSx based engines tick. That's just the way it is. Some also have the dreaded "piston slap".


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

msauce18 said:


> I have an 05 GTO I bought used. I had a CarFax report run and everything came back clean. I have an engine tick coming from the middle/right side (looking at the engine). You only hear it while idling. I thought maybe it was a valve problem so I took it into the shop. They ran some tests and took a computer graph of the motor. They said to come back in 1500 miles to see if it has gotten worse. I plan on taking it back in this week but so far I think it has gotten a bit worse. They at first thought it was a valve spring sticking but then said it could be the natural motor sound. I also pointed out to them that they car has a rough idle which I thought had something to do with the ticking. Does the car naturally have a mild shake while idling? Does anyone know what the ticking could be?


The LS1 and LS2 motors are naturally a little on the noisy side and do have a very mild shake to them when at idle. When was the last time the oil was changed ? Seeing that you bought it used you don't know for sure what type of oil is in it. Change the oil and see if it helps with the noise. As far as the rough idle, again some mild shake is normal but you can check a few items if you think the shake is excessive. Check your wires for a tight connection and make sure none of them are rubbing against your exhaust system. You can also make sure your plugs are snug [ not overly tight ] and maybe pull a few of them to check the electrodes.

JOHN


----------



## msauce18 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have had the oil changed several times using Mobil 1 synthetic. I was going to swap out the plugs and wires with MSD wires and AC Delco plugs. I also added fuel injector cleaner which has helped with the idle. A coworker of mine who races trans am's said he heard an exhaust leak when I accelerated at a stop sign in the company parking lot right about the place I am hearing the ticking noise. Could this be the noise I hear?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure, a slight exhaust leak could sound like a ticking.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

msauce18 said:


> I have had the oil changed several times using Mobil 1 synthetic. I was going to swap out the plugs and wires with MSD wires and AC Delco plugs. I also added fuel injector cleaner which has helped with the idle. A coworker of mine who races trans am's said he heard an exhaust leak when I accelerated at a stop sign in the company parking lot right about the place I am hearing the ticking noise. Could this be the noise I hear?


Yes. a exhaust leak sure can make a ticking sound. Bring it back to the shop and get it on a lift to check it out.


----------

